

A 47-Year-Old Prediction Comes True - TheAuditor
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131213160729-4444200-a-47-year-old-prediction-comes-true?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
paul_willis
"Fuller proposed a worldwide technological revolution...[that] would take
place quite independently of politics or ideology;"

None of the examples the author gave are outside politics or ideology.

------
gk1
It's heart-warming and all, but... So what? It's easy to look back 50 years
and find one prediction--out of thousands--that sort-of sounds like today.

